# rod I am redoing



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

I had this old 3/0 Penn rod with broken guides..I stripped it sanded it repainted and put the guides on it just got to put the epoxy on it this is my first time doing a whole rod like his I have practiced in the past but never done one tell what u think


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

That will work...looks good to me.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Looks great. Been thinking about doing the same thing as I have numerous rods that need new eyes and I'm thinking it might be be cheaper in the long run to do them myself versus taking them into a shop.

If you don't mind me asking, what type of a set up are you using to wrap the rods?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You turned out a good looking rod.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

afishanado said:


> Looks great. Been thinking about doing the same thing as I have numerous rods that need new eyes and I'm thinking it might be be cheaper in the long run to do them myself versus taking them into a shop.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, what type of a set up are you using to wrap the rods?


i have about 60 dollars tied up in this rod so to me it is cheaper i dont have a rod wrapper so i do it by hand hold the rod and turn it takes alot longer but it looks good when its done now i have 9 rpm pac bay rod drier that iam useing to epoxy the rod


----------

